# Command and Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars patch error



## sp4nk (May 26, 2008)

Hi,

I gotted Command and Conquer 3: tiberium wars today for my birthday, but when i try to patch it this happens:
I start the looking for patch program
It says it has found a new patch
I click on install the new patch
It starts downloading (or installing.. don't know which one)
Then after a while of doing nothing that the patching isn't working. Dont know how to say this in english.. in dutch: Het installeren van de patch is niet gelukt. For the dutch people here :1angel:

I checked my firewall.. and Command and Conquer 3: tiberium wars has all access. So that can't be the problem. 

Please help me! I realy want to play this game online!


----------



## sp4nk (May 26, 2008)

can someone please help me???


----------



## Removed032610 (Jun 1, 2008)

"the patch did not complete" something like that
you can always download patches online if you encounter a problem
go here to download the latest patch manually:
http://www.commandandconquer.com/community/patches/default.aspx
sorry for the delayed help, but im really tired since i didnt sleep last night


----------



## sp4nk (May 26, 2008)

Can i just download and install the latest patch? or do i have to download and install all patches?


----------



## sp4nk (May 26, 2008)

Huh?! I downloaded the patch on now I started the install... The Winzip Self-Extractor starts and is extracting. But when the extracting is finished it says: Intern error. Patch is not available


----------



## sp4nk (May 26, 2008)

what to do?


----------

